# 4212 Deluxe Porter Cable Dovetail Jig tweaking



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I have to say I like the jig…so far.
been cutting dove's by hand, but I am getting into the quickness of this jig.
Although it shows mechanical looking results, it is pretty accurate.

I have noticed that I have to do a complete RE-tweak when switching from "through" to "half-blind", but it is minimal and when the learning curve is mastered the whole thing comes together, with excellent fits.

I have found some info (post later) about making variable spaced, hand made "looking" dovetails with the 4212, it's quite interesting, haven't tried it yet, but I surely will.

Don't loose confidence when setting up this jig…I purely followed the manual and had NO difficulties, so hang in there if your having issues,--you tube helps too.

I found that having the vertical board spaced to perfection between the gibs makes a BIG difference…

Make sure that the template is square to the work-piece, add locking nuts to the back of the brass adjusting knurls too…

Have the horizontal board as flat as you can and make sure to NOT have a "sniped" end from the planer in there before you rout.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

this the link to the supplemental manual: lots of extra joinery solutions

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000211AA.pdf


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't tried this on the PC jig (though I have one), but years ago I used a Sears dovetail jig to make "hand cut looking" dovetails simply by making my own template. Think I used 1/4" hardboard. Wasn't that hard to do, and it made nice looking dovetails. Can't remember the details, so if I were to repeat it, I'd have to figure out how to do it all over again.


----------



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

I just got this jig too. I tried half blind and through standard size, and half blind mini's. My initial thought are to cut dovetails in same thickness scrap to test before cutting on finished product. I'm just a beginner, but it would seem wood uniformity plays a big roll. It there are minor twists or thickness variations, it'll show in the dovetails.

I think I like the mini's best. They seem to be the strongest.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I just did 9 drawers with the jig.
3 through doves - in front
6 halfblind- front and back
all with halfblind backs
The sides were 1/2" and the fronts were 3/4", all backs were 5/8" 
The jig did great!!! even with all the thickness differentials!


----------



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Joe for the supplemental manual link. I printed it out and put it in a notebook. Some extra info in there. Nice job on the dovetails.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

peace


----------

